# Coyote pole Vermontville, Mi



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

46 was the count

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

FAAMECH said:


> 46 was the count
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Never knew they did such a thing. When do they do that???


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Today....most were rubbed bad..fur buyer gave about ten a second look. Didn't stay to see what price they brought or if they even sold....Smelly coyote times 46....only got down wind once.....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like our QDMA pole pulled double duty this year!
I'd have loved to go down and check this out but a scouting trip to Ohio took precedence.

Big T


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Well 46 is a good start! LOL


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

That is a good take. My buddies have been running a section just south of Ionia but north of 96 and they are up to 43 for the season so far. A few less fawn killers out there!! Good job!!


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Ferndale needs help!


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Was there some form of bounty offered on them? Or was this just a local thing?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> KPOD said:
> 
> 
> > Was there some form of bounty offered on them? Or was this just a local thing?


The largest coyote (heaviest) won a small monetary sum, killed by Brett Ramey.
There are a bunch of guys in the area that hunt coyotes with a vengeance and they frequent Duey's Market. 
Duey runs both an archery and gun deer contest as well as a "largest morel mushroom" contest. The coyote pole was just another good reason to gather with good friends and promote hunting in our area. There was also a fur buyer on site.
If you're ever in the Vermontville/Nashville area stop in to his store and check out some of the great bucks that we're growing in the hood.

Big T


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My condolences to anyone whose calling territory is around Vermontville.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Now add the nine I trapped and three the old trapper down the road trapped....makes the dent we put in the a little bigger.









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hats off to all that were involved. Keep it up!


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Our little group of guys have killed and skinned 61 coyotes so far this year .Bud


----------

